# Blucky Got Wrapped This Afternoon



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I told that silly blow-molded skelly to stay away from the spiders in the garage.

Did he listen? No... Now he'll be in the spider scene this year. Poor blucky.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

They never listen...just like kids, they have to find out everything the hard way! hehe
Nice job on your spider victim ScareFX, thanks for sharing!
So, when do we get to see pics of the spider scene? (hint  )


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks Blackwidow 
I should be able to share some more elements of the scene soon. But the setup will be on the front porch so you'll have to wait 'til November to see the final scene. I'll take plenty pics and video.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I did the same project last year:










I painted mine with some flat grey latex house paint. It makes the webbing look older and a bit more realistic. This year, I'm gonna bust him out and give it a dusting with some flat black spray paint to bring out the features a little more.

I dislike Bluckies too, but for the price -- and provided you do *something* to them -- you can't go wrong.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> ...I dislike Bluckies too, but for the price -- and provided you do *something* to them -- you can't go wrong.


I agree completely. You have to change those things. My boys groaned when I brought him home. They said, "That's so lame." Now they thinks it's cool.

Good idea on aging the webbing. I might have to try that as well.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! Ive put that on my list of props to make. Hmm...this list seems to be getting progresively longer since joining the board...


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

ScareFX said:


> Thanks Blackwidow
> I should be able to share some more elements of the scene soon. But the setup will be on the front porch so you'll have to wait 'til November to see the final scene. I'll take plenty pics and video.


I'm looking forward to it


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Where can I find one of these bluckies? I've never really heard of them? How cheap are they?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Bluckies are blow-molded skeletons. You can buy them at Big Lots for about $9 this year.

Here's mine before the spider got him.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I did one as well but for some reason yalls look better. Maybe I need to streatch my web better. But heres my try at the Spider webbed Blucky.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v237/Wormyt/?action=view&current=DSC00445.jpg


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I used two packages of webbing on mine and painted it with latex house paint. You'd be amazed at what the paint does to the webbing not just for color, but for texture. It adds a whole new dimension to it.

Yours does look good though wormy. I like the big spider on him.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I like that spider too Wormy. I'm going to follow Zombie's lead and add some paint effects. I started mine by taping the joints and wrapping him in Glad Clingwrap. Then I used 3M Super 77 adhesive to attach the webs.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the bluckies (bump from the past)


----------

